# I will give everything for finding the composer of this song.



## krukilis (Oct 21, 2011)

This is all what I have... Please help...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't recognize it. It sounds more like jazz than classical. Maybe something the Kronos Quartet would do?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Could this be Sculthorpe? I don't know the composer all that well, but from what I've heard, it seems vaguely familiar. He wrote quite a few string quartets.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

There is a glitch in that recording, but I think the part of it after 0:16 is a transposition of part of "Keys to Imagination" from Yanni's _Live at the Acropolis_.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

My first guess would be Nigel Kennedy, who likes to do some Jazzy stuff on the side, though it doesn't seem to match any of his official jazz albums. Unlikely its a string quartet as the principle violin is so far forward, quite out of balance with the other instruments.

What was the source of this recording. Did you get it from the radio or a tv show?


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Mark O' Connor?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Jean Luc Ponty?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

.....Pink Floyd?


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Give everything?? You must really love this music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Musicforawhile said:


> Give everything?? You must really love this music.


...or own no thing. or nothing they care about


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

norman bates said:


> Jean Luc Ponty?


That would be my guess too


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

I asked Siri what she thought and she was sorry but she couldn't recognize it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

THAT is _definitely_ the final movement of Beethoven's last String Quartet -- played backwards ... but I can't identify the group playing. Sorry.

Now ... let's assess your possessions.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

SONNET CLV said:


> Now ... let's assess your possessions.


Let's not be hasty here we have yet to hear from him for confirmation--oh, and I call dibs on first looks through his CDs...and his soul!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

He said he'll give everything for "finding the composer of this song". That may be a tall order, unless he wants a 10-digit grid to his grave.


----------

